# Show us what you made with your Southbend lathe!



## HMF (Feb 1, 2011)

Let us see some of the projects everyone has made on their lathe! I know there are a lot of creative people on this board!

Best,


Nelson


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is my Cross slide hole driller. Its great for small holes without removing the part from the lathe to go to the drill press just to go back to the lathe for another step...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is a big nose center i made for turning 2" pipe and other large openings. I also use it for my die handle to get the die straight on short threads. It is just an arbor with 2 bearings on the one end and a #2MT turned on the other. Then the big cone just slides over the bearings and is held on with a sheetmetal cover...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is a little alum knob i made for my computer speaker. It was my daughters Dell and the knob was missing and i got tired of turning that little stub. I used my cross slide hole driller to drill the #21 hole then tapped it 10-24. It even has a "chatter" finish on the fron for decoration. I have mastered that finish well...Bob


----------



## HMF (Feb 8, 2011)

Bob,

That is a great idea and very practical! 

I can really use one of those cross-slide hole drillers because once I take the part out of the chuck, I will never get it back
in the same way after drilling on the drill press.

Thanks for sharing that with us!

Best,

Nelson


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 9, 2011)

Here are some more pics when i was building the cross slide hole driller. Just build yours to suit. But my next one will be an offset block for cross drilling that way i can use longer drill bits. Mine is great for small drills and drilling towards the lathe chuck. I can also angle the drill block for crooked holes. That was my whole reason to make this work so i could do furnace tips from work that had holes drilled at goofey angles. Figured it would save a whole bunch of setup in a mill or drillpress...Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 9, 2011)

Bob thanks for sharing that, That is going up on top of my need to make list.

Paul


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Show us what you made with your lathe!*

Just make sure you make the shaft and bronze bushing as tight as possable to keep shaft movement down. I drilled an oil hole on top of the block and fill it every now and then...Bob


----------



## terry_g (Mar 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures of tooling I made for SouthBend lathe I sold a few months ago.

Terry


----------



## terry_g (Mar 19, 2011)

Here are a selection of tooling I used to make a living with as a Diesel engine mechanic.
All produced using a 10K Southbend.

Terry


----------



## wawoodman (Mar 27, 2011)

Materials question:

What are the materials used in most of these projects, like Bob's cross slide drill attachment? I'm guessing steel, but how do you cut that offset block? With a bandsaw?


----------



## Starlight Tools (Mar 27, 2011)

My stock selection is often Unkownium recyclium metals. Whatever is in the scrap bin that is big enough to accomodate the part I need to make.

Here is a picture of the dial indicator holder for the QCTP I made up. I used a chunk of steel, I believe it was labeled as T1 armour plate by the supplier that I had previously used to make up bearing knives for the press. I had two chunks left from the cutout and used one, the other is shown in the picture. Also used a chunk of 1/2" keystock and a few bolts out of the reclaimed bolt bin.

Spring centre was made from a scrap of metal shafting, I believe came out of an old 6 x 48 belt sander.

[quote author=wawoodman link=topic=692.msg7827#msg7827 date=1301270412]
Materials question:

What are the materials used in most of these projects, like Bob's cross slide drill attachment? I'm guessing steel, but how do you cut that offset block? With a bandsaw?
[/quote]

This would depend on what the raw stock looked like. a cast iron block could be used and cast to rough dimensions. A block of steel could be bandsawn, flame cut or just keep milling till the profile emerges. I personally would probably bandsaw as much extra material off until I got closer to the finished size before milling the final edges. Other that have a shaper, metal shaper, not wood shaper may use that to finish the block to size. Another route, although much slower would be to use a hacksaw and a file. 

Walter


----------

